# I can't stop looking at it! Pic Heavy!



## Brooks803 (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's my most recent box. This one I made from PR. It wasn't any harder than the alumilite, I was worried for nothing! I made the blank to resemble an earlier pen I made (Pic to follow) and WOW it came out much better than I thought. The pictures don't do it justice at ALL. This one is going to be a Christmas gift for my Mom. There's alot of pics so enjoy them and thanks for looking!

Here's the pen I made a while back that I tried to replicate in the box blank (the pen was reverse painted black, there's no black in the actual blank):







And the box:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Nov 20, 2011)

Quite frankly I'm blown away. That is IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, that is FANTASTIC! You may be on to something with this casting thing...:wink:


----------



## broitblat (Nov 20, 2011)

That is great looking -- a lot of depth and movement in the blank and terrific shape and finish on the box.  How big is it?

  -Barry


----------



## PaulDoug (Nov 20, 2011)

INCREDIBLE!


----------



## CaptG (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW, that is fantastic.  You hit a grand slam with that one.  Nice work.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Nov 20, 2011)

:RockOn::biggrin:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 20, 2011)

I concur! You are sick! You are no longer allowed to show blanks any longer!! LOL!!

Very very cool. I am sure your Mother will love it!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 20, 2011)

Was wondering if you'd tell how long it took to sand/MM the inside of that 'box' to get it looking that way!  Outstanding!!!



Dimensions too, please!






Scott (far out man) B


----------



## Finatic (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome! Period!


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 20, 2011)

broitblat said:


> That is great looking -- a lot of depth and movement in the blank and terrific shape and finish on the box. How big is it?
> 
> -Barry


 
Thanks Barry. It's like looking down into a black lagoon. I still can't stop looking at it!



SDB777 said:


> Was wondering if you'd tell how long it took to sand/MM the inside of that 'box' to get it looking that way! Outstanding!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol....it took about 5hrs total. 1hr turning and 4hrs finishing . I had to go through all the sand paper grits and MM 5 times! The raw blank was 3"x3" and the final turning is 2.5"x2.5" I didn't take much off after seeing what the outside was going to look like.


----------



## el_d (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow Very cool Jonathan.


----------



## crabcreekind (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks like blue flames!!! and the top looks like a highly figured burl!(if burls came in opal)


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 20, 2011)

Ohh man, that is cool.  Great one.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 20, 2011)

So is that one mine?  You've got to make me one of those...

AWESOME.  I need to hire some cheerleaders to do a cheer for this one...really amazing work partner!


----------



## spilperson (Nov 20, 2011)

That looks wicked! I think I like the inside even more than the outside...


----------



## hewunch (Nov 20, 2011)

Jonathan, man, that is 8 kinds of awesome! Although, I do agree with Frank, that I like the inside better. If you had the top looking like the inside of the top, that would be over the top! But, no matter how you look at it, it is still some kind of wonderful.


----------



## gvanweerd (Nov 20, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 21, 2011)

That looks awefansometastic. I cannot wait to get started on my box, my teen granddaughter claimed it as I opened the package by she got disappointed very quickly. IT IS MINE, ALL MINE. HA-HA. FOR NOW ANYWAY.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 21, 2011)

Outstanding work Johnathon!
All those hours of sanding payed off!
Your mom should be thrilled!


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 21, 2011)

That's really sharp. When I looked at it I knew it wasn't gonna be easy to get a shine like that on the inside.

Mike


----------



## BradG (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice Jonathan,  would be nice to have at home


----------



## RustySplinters (Nov 21, 2011)

Thats freakin beautiful, Jonathan!


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 21, 2011)

That is spectacular.  I love the color splash!


----------



## EarlD (Nov 21, 2011)

That is just beautiful.   The cast and the turning!


----------



## Bree (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 21, 2011)

Very nice.  I just turned out some lidded boxes the other day and was wondering how well one would do out of acrylic.   Don't usually see anyone selling in the size I would want though.. Guess I may have to put casting on my list after seeing these


----------



## bitshird (Nov 21, 2011)

That is a sharp looking box, I can't believe the wild play of colors.


----------



## Rcd567 (Nov 21, 2011)

Words don't do it justice.  PR=poly resin?  Man, you are a master caster!


----------



## trapper (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!

Last time I looked into something that deep it was a Scottish Loch over 1000ft deep absolutely beautiful


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 21, 2011)

wiset1 said:


> So is that one mine? You've got to make me one of those...
> 
> AWESOME. I need to hire some cheerleaders to do a cheer for this one...really amazing work partner!


 
Hell yea! Sounds good to me partner :biggrin:



Woodlvr said:


> That looks awefansometastic. I cannot wait to get started on my box, my teen granddaughter claimed it as I opened the package by she got disappointed very quickly. IT IS MINE, ALL MINE. HA-HA. FOR NOW ANYWAY.


 
Lol...yeah I bet the color scheme wasn't at the top of her list. Enjoy it Mike!



MarkD said:


> Outstanding work Johnathon!
> All those hours of sanding payed off!
> Your mom should be thrilled!


 
Thanks Mark, she sure as hell better be happy! All that starting and stopping to cross-sand after EVERY grit got very mundane very quickly! :hypnotized:



Rcd567 said:


> Words don't do it justice. PR=poly resin? Man, you are a master caster!


 
Thanks! Yes it's polyester resin.

Thank you to everyone for the kind words! I've got 1 more blank to turn but can't until I restock my sandpaper . I litterally used every last piece sanding this thing. I also discovered that even though the new alumilite clear can shine as well as PR it does NOT sand as easily as PR does. It's alot harder to get out scratches in the alumilite. So with the PR being just as easy to turn I'm gonna just make them from that. Oh, and 1 other thing, it's hard to tell from the pics but the thickness of the top and bottom are nearly paper thin! If I hold it up to a light it's "clear" and you can see the streaks of pearl in it. I got really lucky that I didn't break it.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey, good job on that!


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 21, 2011)

Mindnumbing! love it!


----------



## LandfillLumber (Nov 21, 2011)

Can anyone say "Master Caster" wow that blank is amazing.Oh and a great job on turning it as well,but wow what great swirls in the blank.Victor


----------



## BSea (Nov 21, 2011)

And to think I was getting a little bored with Pua Shell.  That is outstanding.  But who would have expected anything else.


----------



## Parson (Nov 21, 2011)

Saw this and showed my wife.

What a stupid move.

Now she's saying, "so when will you make me one of those lidded boxes?" Will he make a blank big enough like that for you? How much will it cost? You know, Christmas is just a few weeks away!

I know I could have kept my mouth shut and not shown her. But I didn't think it was going to add a lot of work to my Christmas list!

Do offer blanks in the size required to turn boxes like this one.


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 21, 2011)

thats just nasty, throw it out and start over.  I cant wait to see what your 2nd one looks like if the first looks like that.

Phil


----------



## U-Turn (Nov 21, 2011)

Is there anything you can't do - hot dang, that's incredible.


----------



## Toni (Nov 21, 2011)

That is spectacular!!! An amazing box love the colors and movement of the design!! WOW!!


----------



## Dave Winters (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow! Absolutely awesome. Solid work.


----------

